# Fugetaboutit frame review



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Recently You'llshootyereyeout opened an Etsy page where he was selling some of his slingshots. I have been eyeing a Fugetaboutit for a while (okay, ever since I first saw one) and saw this as a perfect opportunity to buy one. I saw the one I wanted, but didn't have the money at the time to buy it. I sent you'llshootyoureyeout a PM asking if there was a way he could hold the frame for me until I was able to buy it. He agreed and pulled the frame from his shop. Once I had the money together, I contacted him again (a few short days later) and paid for the frame.

Shipping took almost no time to get to me almost on the other side of the country. The frame came banded with ¾" wide TBG, perfect for shooting 3/8" ammo. The band length was perfect for my draw length (although that had never been discussed). My initial impressions of the frame were very positive, so I had to take her out and take some quick shots.

Initial impressions:

· Pros

o The frame is extremely comfortable.

o The finish is top quality, especially when one realizes he does all of the work himself.

o The post system for attaching bands is brilliant.

o I almost forget I have the frame in my hands while shooting as it seems to melt into my hands.

o Can be shot OTT or TTF.

· Cons

o I have to take off my wedding ring for longer shooting sessions due the length of the handle (to be fair, I have large hands and this may not be a problem for others).

o I did not get one sooner!

What can I say? I really like this frame. The transaction was extremely smooth, shipping was very fast and the build quality is fantastic. If you have ever thought about getting a Fugetaboutit, or any of his frames, take a look at his Etsy shop.

I think I may need to get a matching Littlefoot frame next.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for the great review! In super happy you like it.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

In case anyone is wondering about the attachment method.


----------

